# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Mountain placement

## davoush

Hello,

I am trying to create a semi-realistic world map and I am working on mountain placement. I would like to know if my mountains are at least mostly plausible. I have a feeling there might be too many? Also, I know it looks horrible, but I'm still working on finding a way to represent mountains better in this type of map. 

My next step will be rivers and climate zones.

Attachment 62897

Thanks!

----------


## Slylok

It looks really good to me. I can imagine where the tectonic plates are pushing into each other which is also consistent with where theyre pulling away from each other. I would also think that the string of land in the middle that connects the two continents would be mountainous. I could see how some volcanic activity would have created it.

I like the shapes alot. I'm interested to see how it will turn out.

----------


## PugnacityD

Agreed, I think the mountains are highly realistic. I'd say you have just the right amount, and if you added more that wouldn't make the map appear worse.

----------


## Pixie

The fair amount and fair locations. I can't quite point the tectonics behind it, but it might be just me. Or it might be that you skipped that step. If you skipped that, it's well disguised so all the better anyway.

Plough on!

----------

